# Grand Seiko



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Hi All,

Just some quick pics of the GS. Apologies for the poor quality but I'm short of time and practice! Light is poor too









There are no marls of scratches anything you see is just dirt I missed!

I don't have picture hosting so these will be coming in individual posts........

First up is the large outer carton......


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Removing the lid reveals the fancy folder.........


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Opening the padded folder reveals a parchment with lots of text...................

unreadable by me!!!


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

The anticipation is killing me..........


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Removing the parchment reveals the individual certificate detail case and movement numbers and details of the Seiko GS standard in both English and Japanese.....


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

unlcky alf said:


> The anticipation is killing me..........


I'm posting as fast as I can, bloody flood control is slowing me down!!!!


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Removing the padded folder revelas the inner box wrapped in parchment.............


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Using the parchment you ease the inner box from it's lair...........

flash fired here, the box isn't really as bright blue as this!


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Now under the inner carton are the instructions and warranty certificate. All are in English and Japanese. The translation is not done by a native speaker but is perfectly understandable if a little flowery and romantic...............lots of talk of "love to your watch"







rather then caring for your new watch!


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Now the main event, you ease the lid open to reveal the timepiece................


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

The dial is a rich cream (for want of a better colour), the batons and hands are incredibly brightly polished. The sword hands have bevelled edges which actually look razor sharp. The GMT hand is dark blue and the 24hour scale is in very dark blue on the dial. Date wheek is white but it actually goes with teh dial rather well, if it was the same as the dial I think it might look odd.

Crap picture I will take better ones promise!


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Close up of the trademark GS crown...........

marks on the case are dirt I missed!


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm in love


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Final picture for the moment..............

I haven't even covered the elaborate deployant incorporating a normal buckle or the lion stamped case back but hopefully you get an idea of the wtch









There is a cracking picture in the Seiko catalogue of this watch which depicts much better how the watch looks in day to day use.

Oh timekeeping since it arrived on Wednesday night is +/- Nil to my atomic clock despite going fora short trip to France where the GMT function was put to use on a Jack Daniels cruise........

When I get more time and better light I'll try some better pictures and show you the Seiko Premier Power reserve too....


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Great watch

Dave


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

unlcky alf said:


> I'm in love


Thanks! She is a real beauty for sure







I had always fancied the Explorer II alike version SBGM001 but when I saw this version, cream dialed on brown leather with blue GMT hand I knew it was the one.......

I hope in the next few years to add a SBGR001 which I also think will be beautiful piece


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

hmmm just noticed the pictures only auto download for members who are logged on, I don't remember that being the case before? (and I mean years before!) Have I done something wrong?


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

Wardy said:


> Final picture for the moment..............
> 
> I haven't even covered the elaborate deployant incorporating a normal buckle or the lion stamped case back but hopefully you get an idea of the wtch
> 
> ...


Very nice, never seen one of these before.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

thanks Wardy
















just done a search and I've got to have a SBGR001, they are beautiful!

so much cleaner than the exII, nicer hands no cyclops no stupid huge triangle on the end of the gmt hand.

looks like I have a target, perhaps for my 50th?

yours is a beaut btw. you've certainly hit the ground running

btw I haven't a clue about the loginig in to see attached images problem. Roy might know.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> thanks Wardy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you mean SBGM001 PG? That's the GMT version, SBGR001 is a very simple plain standard mechanical on steel. Either way they are both beautiful pieces









Either would make a fantastic 50th celebration, the quality is there with the best of the rest!


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

For those members logged on here is the official catalogue pic...........


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yes wardy I did, sorry typo on my part

that catalogue pic is stunning!


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

It's a superb watch, congratulations.

I've been tempted by the GS range (old and new) for a long time, but haven't taken the plunge, yet!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A truely superb looking watch you have there, well done











pg tips said:


> btw I haven't a clue about the loginig in to see attached images problem. Roy might know.


It`s been like that at least since the last big forum change after it kept crashing all the time, it`s no big deal and after all the hassle Roy went through to get things up and running again it`s a minor inconveniance IMO


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

Beautiful Watch







congrats!


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice watch and I love the detail they took in the presentation.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

great looking watch







,great build quality and a classic design.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a beauty for sure, very classy and having seen yours I want one


----------

